# I messed up



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

So I had my supplier order me a new see snake, It should be here tomorrow I ordered the 200 foot color head mini-reel without self level head, but should have I gotten the new seesnake rm200 ?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

No, but I like self level


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Why do people buy stuff then ask questions on which one they should've got?

I'd rather have a mini non self level.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Why do people buy stuff then ask questions on which one they should've got?
> 
> I'd rather have a mini non self level.


Buyers remorse, it's alotta bread


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> So I had my supplier order me a new see snake, It should be here tomorrow I ordered the 200 foot color head mini-reel without self level head, but should have I gotten the new seesnake rm200 ?


Can I ask how you will charge for use of the camera???i never owned one but was thinking bout buying one if I can make any money with it


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

sparky said:


> Can I ask how you will charge for use of the camera???i never owned one but was thinking bout buying one if I can make any money with it


You cant! , no money in that genre of plumbing/draincleaning,,,,lol


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Upsell sewer cleanings with $100 camera and extended warranty. But the big money is repairs. Could camera included in your costs to prevent call backs. Like I said though big money in repairs. I can hand dig a 4' deep spot repair with a cleanout in 3 hours as long as the digging isn't too bad $800 + permit and tax. Only 50 of that is parts.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Well I guess I asked the wrong question, I'm not worried about how and why it's needed lol, i just learned that the rm200 max has some sort of newer nylon push rod ? And springier' head ? Is it really better features or technology than the old mini rod ?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Well I guess I asked the wrong question, I'm not worried about how and why it's needed lol, i just learned that the rm200 max has some sort of newer nylon push rod ? And springier' head ? Is it really better features or technology than the old mini rod ?



I have a mini and prefer it to the rm200 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> I have a mini and prefer it to the rm200
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



dam ! perhaps i should have gotten the rm


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> dam ! perhaps i should have gotten the rm


Re-read what he typed. Looks like he prefers the mini. You're fine.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Honestly, I really don't think you can go wrong either way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have the 200' mini reel and love it. My local rep recommended it over the 200rm so I went with it.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

dhal22 said:


> I have the 200' mini reel and love it. My local rep recommended it over the 200rm so I went with it.


Why did you go with the mini instead of the standard? Doesn't standard have more push power?


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

It is a ridgid seesnake can't go wrong either way. Any ridgid seesnake is a good camera system.:yes:

If you told me you got one from ebay I would be telling you. You just lost some money but in this case you will make money! With the money you will make, if you don't like this one you will be able to afford the other one. Trust me on this:thumbsup:


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

cjtheplumber said:


> It is a ridgid seesnake can't go wrong either way. Any ridgid seesnake is a good camera system.:yes:
> 
> If you told me you got one from ebay I would be telling you. You just lost some money but in this case you will make money! With the money you will make, if you don't like this one you will be able to afford the other one. Trust me on this:thumbsup:


thanks ! did my first inspection with it today, 250 plus 45 for pulling the toilet since there was no cleanout. no self level head but i dig it


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

ChrisConnor said:


> Re-read what he typed. Looks like he prefers the mini. You're fine.


but can the rm push farther ?


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

The RM cable is more flexible than the mini cable so the mini will be the one to push out farther.


----------



## dragit (Jan 16, 2015)

cable or root said:


> Upsell sewer cleanings with $100 camera and extended warranty. But the big money is repairs. Could camera included in your costs to prevent call backs. Like I said though big money in repairs. I can hand dig a 4' deep spot repair with a cleanout in 3 hours as long as the digging isn't too bad $800 + permit and tax. Only 50 of that is parts.


You won't be hand digging sewers around here lol. 

I'm jealous of you people with shallow sewers


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

They're 1/2 and 1/2 here. Something to keep in mind is that shallow sewers open the doors to home owner hackery. I run into all kinds of dummy DIY repairs that I have to deal with on shallow lines. Its never an issue when the line is basement depth.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> Why did you go with the mini instead of the standard? Doesn't standard have more push power?


Maybe I bought the 200' standard. The 200' version of the 325' reel is what I bought.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> thanks ! did my first inspection with it today, 250 plus 45 for pulling the toilet since there was no cleanout. no self level head but i dig it


I get a $1.75 a Ft with a 100' min. + $1.75 Ft over 100' for my camera + extra if I have to pull stool, tap pipe and sometimes more if there is a bad attitude.


----------

